
A Future Where Everything Becomes a Computer Is as Creepy as You Feared - briatx
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/10/technology/future-internet-of-things.html
======
Bucephalus355
Kind of reminds me how in the 50’s everything was supposed to be nuclear.
Cars, refrigerators, jukeboxes, etc.

I mean it wasn’t a terrible idea. Couldn’t an iPhone have a few thousand
nuclear atoms, and it could be powered without ever charging by their natural
decay? I can see why everyone thought stuff like nuclear power would be
everywhere.

But obviously we became more aware of the risks and that never wound up
happening.

Will this happen with computers? Will one day the computing industry be as in
bad shape (and as closely regulated) as the nuclear industry?

